# My Own Database



## LiamMcilveen (Nov 12, 2006)

When you sign up for a hosting account, you recieve a certain amount of space, subdomains and domains. You also are given database. What i want to know is if you feel the database you were give insuficiant, etc... can you create your own using your own program/files on the server file space (Accessed in File Manager) 

I am wondering would you be able to do such a thing?

If it would be possibile or there is a program/freeware/shareware out which would do this could someone let me know what it is and how to go about setting an independant db like up?

Thanks LiamMac


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

Why do you feel the database is insuficiant? Most webhosts will provide mySQL, MSSQL or MS Access (yuck). The first 2 are more then sufficiant to do just about anything you need. The 3rd... I won't even mention it further... Some hosts may provide PostgreSQL or even Oracle, but not many do. However, you won't be able to install your own database unless you have a dedicated server or a VPS. Both will require root/Admin access.


----------



## LiamMcilveen (Nov 12, 2006)

Ok thanks, just an idea.


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

You can try asking your server admin/host to see if they would be willing to allow you to use a specific database, but that would be the best you can do for a shared hosting environment.


----------



## LiamMcilveen (Nov 12, 2006)

The situation is a free hosting account with 100mb file space and one free database of 10mb. As I am only using 30mb of the file space and needed more database room was why I was looking for an alternative. I doubt a free account will be given any special attension to do with adminstration etc...


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

If that's the case, then I don't think so.


----------



## LiamMcilveen (Nov 12, 2006)

Ok thanks anyhow. I am just looking for ideas. Without access to a paid account or money to do so you have to be quite creative with your solutions.


----------



## MattBro (Nov 11, 2006)

When I develop software (Including that which is used by websites) I never use the "buisness standard", such as MySQL, dBase, ect...

(If possible) Write your own DBMS.


----------



## LiamMcilveen (Nov 12, 2006)

I am novice when it comes to webdevelopement.

I find myself having to follow help from others etc.


----------



## .Smokin.Guns. (Feb 15, 2007)

MattBro said:


> When I develop software (Including that which is used by websites) I never use the "buisness standard", such as MySQL, dBase, ect...
> 
> (If possible) Write your own DBMS.


Still. MySQL is the standard. Most pre-written scripts are already compatible with it. 

And as for the question at hand, in order for you too be able to host your own db system...you would have to have full root access and know your way around linux to install it. Im guessing your running cpanel (unless i missed that). The only way to do this is either, A) have a web hosting account that has full root access (not usual) or B) your own web server. Until then, i would just stick with MySQL and PhpMYAdminray:


----------



## LiamMcilveen (Nov 12, 2006)

Yeah I have kinda given up on that idea. I don't think I will go to all the trouble of getting a host that will allow root access, so yes PhpMyAdmin will work for now. But thanks everyone.


----------

